# Bad motor mounts?



## LS1silverbullit (Jan 17, 2015)

I think My 04 gto may have bad motor mounts. It vibrates even in neutral.When i rev the engine there is quite a bit of movement.I can also feel the steering vibrate at around 60 or so only mods are cai and tune.Can anyone give me some input bc i thought the stock mounts made for very little vibration


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock mounts are fluid filled. It's possible they have leaked. The 60 MPH vibration is probably not the mounts though but more likely tire balance, suspension or wheel lug nut torque.


----------

